# I've been forgotten by Directv



## MKAM (May 15, 2007)

I have 2 R15 receivers which I have various complaints about (not responsive to remote control commands, the fast forward feature not auto correcting properly, etc) and it seems that there are no updates for these units. I as a SD customer have been forgotten by Directv. All of the new features are not available on my units and I'm not willing to plunk over the cash for a new receiver as they are quite expensive and I've not been able to get much in the way of discounts by calling them. I've been a long time customer, since 98, so why has Directv forgotten me and left me out in the coldby not getting new features to my receivers and/or getting upgrades to my receivers.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

The R15 is five years old and you can measure the true life of electronic devices the same way you measure dog years, by multiplying by 7, so expecting new and cutting-edge developments on it isn't very realistic. There are quite a few receivers/DVRs that can't get the MPEG 4 HD channels, so been there and done that. If it's leased equipment, you can call and see about having the equipment upgraded, just be sure to ask about commitment.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

"Discontinued" and "update" are almost never used in the same sentence by most electronics manufacturers.

Especially when you consider how rapidly folks are going away from SD, there is even less of an incentive to update your pieces.

Since you've been a long term customer, and I assume want to remain a long term customer, *MKAM*, why don't you call up DirecTV and get on a contract with new leased gear? (I'm assuming you own your R15s and aren't on contract) You might have to talk to Retention but they are there just for this situation. I'm sure they'd be glad to hook you up with current models (now there's an assumption on my part) to get you back on contract.


----------



## MKAM (May 15, 2007)

I did call and apparently they weren't glad to hook me up with new equipment without a big chunk of cash. Shouldn't Directv be wanting me to remain a customer? Why should I have to threaten to jump ship for them be loyal to me since I've been loyal to them for years?


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Ask for Retention. With no hassle, I got a new HD DVR, a new HD receiver and installation, all for free, which is what I wanted, when I re-up'd last year. Tell them your story and I'm sure things will work out for you.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

See what happens when you order through the directv website, try putting a receiver into your cart. In 11-09, I put a sd receiver into my cart, free, 1-10 same thing, free. I have had HD dvr in cart for 5 months, free. But since I can only get the 101 sat, i haven't taken up on the free hd dvr.


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

I can sympathise with the original poster. I would love to upgrade my two DirecTivo receivers but as the DirecTV policy is not to allow the customer to request specific equipment, I can't get the R22. I would consider the R15/16 to be a step backward in capability with no support for dual buffers. 

Unfortunately, although I qualify for a free HD-DVR, my inability to see any but the 101 satellite prevents me from receiving HD service.

If you look at the receiver comparisons on the DirecTV website, a number of the SD DVR features are restricted to the R22. With that in mind, I can't understand why they would consider the R15/16/22 to be equivalent.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Don't expect anything "new" in terms of SD because most of us just want it to quietly go away. But if you call them and say your R15 is broken, they will send you a new SD DVR, and most likely it would be an R16. But none of the Sd receivers are going to get the new fangled features, there's no money and not much market for SD anymore.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I agree. Standard-definition should be considered a legacy format. I'm not passing judgment, far from it, only saying that there isn't going to be any more meaningful development into SD receivers.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I agree. Standard-definition should be considered a legacy format. I'm not passing judgment, far from it, only saying that there isn't going to be any more meaningful development into SD receivers.


I think they should do away with all SD receivers.

All new receivers should be HD capable and output the SD progamming if a customer wants it.
All of these new receivers should have the eSATA hookup so that you can add a drive if you want to. They certainly can figure out that you are using it just like the MRV stuff. While they are at it, the eSATA should play on whatever receiver is on your account. This would cure the customer's problem of losing their recordings when the receiver dies ( of course no way to save them if the hard drive breaks ).
This way they would only make 1 receiver. That should save them tons of money each year from the manufacturing standpoint and on the upgrades, etc.


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

jimmie57 said:


> I think they should do away with all SD receivers.
> 
> All new receivers should be HD capable and output the SD progamming if a customer wants it.
> All of these new receivers should have the eSATA hookup so that you can add a drive if you want to. They certainly can figure out that you are using it just like the MRV stuff. While they are at it, the eSATA should play on whatever receiver is on your account. This would cure the customer's problem of losing their recordings when the receiver dies ( of course no way to save them if the hard drive breaks ).
> This way they would only make 1 receiver. That should save them tons of money each year from the manufacturing standpoint and on the upgrades, etc.


I would be happy with that approach. It would give SD viewers the features that are incorporated in the HD receivers, which are much more feature rich. Unfortunately, not all SD viewers remain with SD by choice. With trees surrounding my house on all sides, I can get the SD satellite through a notch between two trees. I can't see the HD satellites to either side. As a result I am presently stuck with the SD options which are underwhelming.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

jimmie57 said:


> I think they should do away with all SD receivers.
> 
> All new receivers should be HD capable and output the SD progamming if a customer wants it.
> All of these new receivers should have the eSATA hookup so that you can add a drive if you want to. They certainly can figure out that you are using it just like the MRV stuff. While they are at it, the eSATA should play on whatever receiver is on your account. This would cure the customer's problem of losing their recordings when the receiver dies ( of course no way to save them if the hard drive breaks ).
> This way they would only make 1 receiver. That should save them tons of money each year from the manufacturing standpoint and on the upgrades, etc.





crkeehn said:


> I would be happy with that approach. It would give SD viewers the features that are incorporated in the HD receivers, which are much more feature rich. Unfortunately, not all SD viewers remain with SD by choice. With trees surrounding my house on all sides, I can get the SD satellite through a notch between two trees. I can't see the HD satellites to either side. As a result I am presently stuck with the SD options which are underwhelming.


Sounds good to me, but from what I have been reading, people who *want* HD are having a hard time getting a receiver. If they switched everyone over, there would be an even longer wait for new installs.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> Don't expect anything "new" in terms of SD because most of us just want it to quietly go away.


SD..HD does not matter.

What we'd like to see go away is MPEG2 only equipment.

As long as future SD D* installs/replacements are MPEG2/4 capable, who cares how long they are still SD customers?

Once D* can end MPEG2 transmission, and let SD subs watch down-converted MPEG4 HD channels, we'll have all of that bandwidth to recycle into more HD for us.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

Just another voice in the choir...

Have two R15s and for the most part they work OK, slow but OK.

Been with DTV about 4 years and one R15 is are getting tired and acting flaky.

Contemplated upgrading to HD-DVR and discussed that with DTV. They offered me an HD-DVR with installation for at a real deal but since I can't choose which box I get I passed.

Some day Dish and DTV will realize that they exist for the convenience of the customer and not the other way around.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

MKAM said:


> I have 2 R15 receivers which I have various complaints about (not responsive to remote control commands, the fast forward feature not auto correcting properly, etc) and it seems that there are no updates for these units. I as a SD customer have been forgotten by Directv. All of the new features are not available on my units and I'm not willing to plunk over the cash for a new receiver as they are quite expensive and I've not been able to get much in the way of discounts by calling them. I've been a long time customer, since 98, so why has Directv forgotten me and left me out in the coldby not getting new features to my receivers and/or getting upgrades to my receivers.


Don't feel bad. I have 2 R15's also and guess what? I also have an R22 and I think it SUCKS compared with my R15's!!

It's slower than molasses. Sometimes I feel like getting up from my chair and kicking it when it ignores my remote commands. You can't use an RF and an IR remote at the same time. You can't record the Sonic Tap music channels on it. There is no RF (channel 3/4 output). If you do enable RF on the R22 (or the HD receivers) you'd better not stray too far away as it's internal antenna is a joke compared to the external RF antenna on the R15 (which works anywhere in my house).

And don't believe that DirecTV has abandoned the software on the R15 series. Who knows, you just might get an update any day now!


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

crkeehn said:


> I would be happy with that approach. It would give SD viewers the features that are incorporated in the HD receivers, which are much more feature rich. Unfortunately, not all SD viewers remain with SD by choice. With trees surrounding my house on all sides, I can get the SD satellite through a notch between two trees. I can't see the HD satellites to either side. As a result I am presently stuck with the SD options which are underwhelming.


DirecTV tried that approach-an HD capable DVR receiver for everyone even if they didn't subscribe to HD. It flopped. It's called an R22. It's discontinued.

But the R16 DVR's and D12 receivers (SD only) are still very much in production. And they are being installed for new customers every day along with SD-only dishes... So there!


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

ThomasM said:


> DirecTV tried that approach-an HD capable DVR receiver for everyone even if they didn't subscribe to HD. It flopped. It's called an R22. It's discontinued.
> 
> But the R16 DVR's and D12 receivers (SD only) are still very much in production. And they are being installed for new customers every day along with SD-only dishes... So there!


and as I stated, their capabilities are underwhelming.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

crkeehn said:


> With trees surrounding my house on all sides, I can get the SD satellite through a notch between two trees. I can't see the HD satellites to either side. As a result I am presently stuck with the SD options which are underwhelming.


Are you sure? There is only a four degree span to see all three orbital locations and that wouldn't take much of a notch, if the 101 is in the middle.

Sometimes the installers are conservative when they check for line-of-sight. They ruled out one location on one of my outbuildings and went with a pole mount, and I'm sure the building would have worked. I do like the pole better, however.


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

I'm as sure as I can be with both the installer and supervisor confirming no line of sight. In fact the installer was thinking I could lose the 101 eventually although the trees that I am shooting between are mature enough that I don't think they're growing too quickly.


----------



## MKAM (May 15, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> And don't believe that DirecTV has abandoned the software on the R15 series. Who knows, you just might get an update any day now!


I'll believe it when I see it...

I just don't think Directv values us who only have SD receivers as customers.


----------



## BAHitman (Oct 24, 2007)

crkeehn said:


> I'm as sure as I can be with both the installer and supervisor confirming no line of sight. In fact the installer was thinking I could lose the 101 eventually although the trees that I am shooting between are mature enough that I don't think they're growing too quickly.


sounds to me like you just need a (taller) pole.

I installed my dad's Dish on a 25' pole to get above the trees. I know DirecTV installers may not do that (for free), but it works for him. a bit tricky to aim, but it's always possible...


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

MKAM said:


> I'll believe it when I see it...
> 
> I just don't think Directv values us who only have SD receivers as customers.


Have you investigated the "Cutting Edge" program here on DBSTALK.COM? Check it out-you might get a surprise. (That's all I can say)


----------



## MKAM (May 15, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> Have you investigated the "Cutting Edge" program here on DBSTALK.COM? Check it out-you might get a surprise. (That's all I can say)


Yes I have looked at that.... and I must say I'm very underwhelmed by what I'm seeing over there for the R-15.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

It's a DVR developed by NDS over five years ago and it's SD. Do you really expect it to be their focus going forward?


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

MKAM said:


> Yes I have looked at that.... and I must say I'm very underwhelmed by what I'm seeing over there for the R-15.


Well, if you aren't happy with your R15 and you don't like what you saw in the Cutting Edge program for the R15, maybe you need to upgrade to HD and pay $199 to lease a reconditioned HD DVR with a new/extended 2 year commitment so you can be an HD fanboy like most of the posters here.

Or not.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Yeah, that's it. We're all HD fanboys, as if it was something brand new and a passing fad. It's you tough guys that are holding out with antiquated TiVos and SD that we should be more like. Yup, I get it. I see the light.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

My old black and white television is no longer being supported either. Darn you advancements in technology! I will never get with the times! I refuse to upgrade my outdated equipment!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> Well, if you aren't happy with your R15 and you don't like what you saw in the Cutting Edge program for the R15, maybe you need to upgrade to HD and pay $199 to lease a reconditioned HD DVR with a new/extended 2 year commitment so you can be an HD fanboy like most of the posters here.
> 
> Or not.





Carl Spock said:


> Yeah, that's it. We're all HD fanboys, as if it was something brand new and a passing fad. It's you tough guys that are holding out with antiquated TiVos and SD that we should be more like. Yup, I get it. I see the light.


Spock...This was a great comeback. :lol:

Signed,
A HD fanboy


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> Yeah, that's it. We're all HD fanboys, as if it was something brand new and a passing fad. It's you tough guys that are holding out with antiquated TiVos and SD that we should be more like. Yup, I get it. I see the light.


Oh, no. I have nothing against HDTV. In fact, I have a beautiful Toshiba flatscreen HDTV in my living room. I think the HD picture is AWESOME. (I watch it via an OTA signal)

But I think the HD OPTIONS from DirecTV are non-awesome and definitely not cost-effective. I am NOT going to spend $199 for an HD DVR upgrade complete with a 2 year commitment extension, especially since I ALREADY HAVE a DirecTV HD DVR connected to my HDTV via HDMI but DirecTV won't let me watch their HD signal because they won't admit an R22 is an "HD DVR".

And I'm absolutely NEVER going to pay an extra $10 a month JUST for an HD picture when cable and DISH network offer it for FREE for LIFE unlike DirecTV which only offers this for NEW customers IF they subscribe to NFL ticket AND Premier!! (check their latest offer if you don't believe me)


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> Oh, no. I have nothing against HDTV. In fact, I have a beautiful Toshiba flatscreen HDTV in my living room. I think the HD picture is AWESOME. (I watch it via an OTA signal)
> 
> But I think the HD OPTIONS from DirecTV are non-awesome and definitely not cost-effective. I am NOT going to spend $199 for an HD DVR upgrade complete with a 2 year commitment extension, especially since I ALREADY HAVE a DirecTV HD DVR connected to my HDTV via HDMI but DirecTV won't let me watch their HD signal because they won't admit an R22 is an "HD DVR".
> 
> And I'm absolutely NEVER going to pay an extra $10 a month JUST for an HD picture when cable and DISH network offer it for FREE for LIFE unlike DirecTV which only offers this for NEW customers IF they subscribe to NFL ticket AND Premier!! (check their latest offer if you don't believe me)



The R22 is SD only. You do not have an HD DVR. You can complain all you want, but HD output is not available via the R22. It's a DirecTV receiver and they made that decision. There is nothing for them to "admit."
You don't have to pay an extra $10/month for HD. You can get it for free if you simply call in and request it. 
It is your choice to not have HD content provided by DirecTV. Don't blame them for your decisions.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> And I'm absolutely NEVER going to pay an extra $10 a month JUST for an HD picture when cable and DISH network offer it for FREE for LIFE unlike DirecTV which only offers this for NEW customers IF they subscribe to NFL ticket AND Premier!! (check their latest offer if you don't believe me)


Dish has conditions on their HD for life as well. But I have a friend getting Directv installed Saturday, and he's getting HD for life and he didn't get Premier or ST.

And cable HD pretty much sucks.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

FYI, I spent a grand total of $99 for the two HD DVRs in my sig. I had a free HR10-250 offered for being an NFL-ST sub in 06. I said I want an HR20 and they obliged. The HR21 was $99. And I haven't paid for HD access since June of 2009.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

*ThomasM*, when I first signed up for leased product, I paid $299 for my HD DVR as that was the going rate in 2007. I got a bunch of other stuff for free but not the DVR. When I renewed my commitment in 2009, I got a second HD DVR, a HD receiver and installation all for free as my requirement for me to sign on the dotted line. In 2011, I plan to get more free hardware, including the latest DVR so I can retire my by then four year old piece. And I haven't paid for HD Access since the promotion was announced and don't plan to ever again.

You've been around here long enough, and read enough posts, to know getting free gear and services is all a game from DirecTV. In fact, we're in agreement. I wouldn't pay for a HD DVR or HD service, either.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> DirecTV tried that approach-an HD capable DVR receiver for everyone even if they didn't subscribe to HD. It flopped. It's called an R22. It's discontinued.


The R22 did not flop. It was developed with a specific task in mind - to allow SD users in MPEG-4 areas to have a DVR that was MPEG-4 compatible. In reality it was an HR21 with specific software changes to limit it to SD. They found that it was just easier (and most likely more cost effective) to use HD hardware. While anyone could purchase it, it was not meant for the general population.



bidger said:


> It's a DVR developed by NDS over five years ago and it's SD. Do you really expect it to be their focus going forward?


That is the main reason development is so slow on the R15. As DirecTV needs to pay NDS for every change to the software, it is not a priority on their list to make updates/changes. The H2x/HR2x receivers are developed in house so software changes cost significantly less.

- Merg


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

Hoosier205 said:


> The R22 is SD only. You do not have an HD DVR. You can complain all you want, but HD output is not available via the R22. It's a DirecTV receiver and they made that decision. There is nothing for them to "admit."
> You don't have to pay an extra $10/month for HD. You can get it for free if you simply call in and request it.
> It is your choice to not have HD content provided by DirecTV. Don't blame them for your decisions.


Just a slight clarification. The R22 is just an SD receiver if you don't have HD on your account. If you have HD on your account, it shows up as R22 with HD and you can use it as an unofficial HD receiver.

Unfortunately, he's stuck in no man's land because without an official HR2x model receiver on his account, DTV won't activate HD; even though he has a box that will do HD. If he somehow managed to get a HR2x, DTV would probably activate the HD package for free and then his R22 would become an HD receiver as well. It's the same no man's land people with R22's are having with MRV. Since MRV requires a HR2x on the account, they can't activate MRV on an account with just R22's. So while MRV worked perfectly in beta on that setup, they can't get the DTV ordering system to allow them to add MRV (at least that's what was occurring when MRV first went live. Not sure if they fixed that glitch in the ordering system).


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

ThomasM said:


> Well, if you aren't happy with your R15 and you don't like what you saw in the Cutting Edge program for the R15, maybe you need to upgrade to HD and pay $199 to lease a reconditioned HD DVR with a new/extended 2 year commitment so you can be an HD fanboy like most of the posters here.
> 
> Or not.


I have an HR21 (same as R22 which I also own) works ok.

But I have HD. Do I like it yes. But I watch some of my shows in SD only. Or programming that is 4:3 HD. So I'm not a "fan" of either. As both do the job I want. I'd rather have my favorite channels in SD then not have it at all. So there. lol


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> Dish has conditions on their HD for life as well. But I have a friend getting Directv installed Saturday, and he's getting HD for life and he didn't get Premier or ST.
> 
> *And cable HD pretty much sucks*.


I have a "basic" cable TV package via Charter Communications. I get my locals and a few others in HD. (no HD box, QAM Tuner in the HDTV). Looks just like DirecTV HD to me.


----------



## MrWindows (Oct 12, 2010)

Getteau said:


> Just a slight clarification. The R22 is just an SD receiver if you don't have HD on your account. If you have HD on your account, it shows up as R22 with HD and you can use it as an unofficial HD receiver.
> 
> Unfortunately, he's stuck in no man's land because without an official HR2x model receiver on his account, DTV won't activate HD; even though he has a box that will do HD. If he somehow managed to get a HR2x, DTV would probably activate the HD package for free and then his R22 would become an HD receiver as well. It's the same no man's land people with R22's are having with MRV. Since MRV requires a HR2x on the account, they can't activate MRV on an account with just R22's. So while MRV worked perfectly in beta on that setup, they can't get the DTV ordering system to allow them to add MRV (at least that's what was occurring when MRV first went live. Not sure if they fixed that glitch in the ordering system).


So, get an H22 non-DVR receiver for $50 or free from an obliging CSR and they'll have to turn HD on for you!


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

MrWindows said:


> So, get an H22 non-DVR receiver for $50 or free from an obliging CSR and they'll have to turn HD on for you!


Pay $50 and a new 2 year commitment for a non-DVR receiver that I don't need and then pay $15 a month just for HD on my R22? ($5 for the receiver & $10 for "HD Access") No thank you.

If I really was an HD fanatic and HAD TO HAVE IT (and a new commitment), I'd cancel DirecTV and sign up as a first-time customer of DISH and get a cheaper package with some great first-time customer deals (including free HD for life, free install, premium channels for a few months, and a free 2-room HD DVR). But I'm still under commitment with DirecTV and I like having multiple DVR's for only $5 extra per month each.


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

MrWindows said:


> So, get an H22 non-DVR receiver for $50 or free from an obliging CSR and they'll have to turn HD on for you!


As has been said, many times before. DirecTV will not commit to shipping a specific receiver. If you request an SD DVR you will most likely get another R-15. When I recently added two SD DVRs to replace my SD DirecTivos both of them were R15-100s. In fact they made an error and double shipped and the two additional receivers were also R15-100s.

Your ownly source would be the preowned market as Places like Solid Signal no longer carry them.


----------

